# UKC WEIGHT PULL & CONFORMATION SHOW "CHARLOTTE MICHIGAN"



## geisthexe

WEIGHT PULL INFORMATION

MICHIGAN
MID WEST WEIGHT PULLERS
CHARLOTTE (O) WPULL GRCH-WP
(Held in conjunction with Foundation Kai Club of America)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE 
Sep 25; Todd Allen (Karen Ryder backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 9:30 am
Sep 26; Todd Allen (Karen Ryder backup) WPULL Wheels-B Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 9:30 am
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $7; PE $18, $12 add'l dogs/same household/same day; Weekend PE Special $30 same dog both pulls received by September 18, 2010
Eaton County Fairgrounds, Cochran St (517) 543-4510; I-69 to exit #57 (Cochran Rd / Charlotte exit). Proceed north to Eaton County Fairgrounds. Follow signs to back of fairgrounds.
Chairperson: Robin Clark (269) 965-0283 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Jan Fagerlie, 730 Alan, lake Orion MI 48362 (248) 693-6443 [email protected]

CONFORMATION INFORMATION

MICHIGAN
FOUNDATION KAI CLUB OF AMERICA
CHARLOTTE (I) CONF ALT JS
(Held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE (sold by Michigan TFT Association)
Sep 25; S1 J Ray Johnson (replacing Joseph Gubry) JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Joseph Gubry SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers)
Sep 25; S2 Joseph Gubry (replacing J Ray Johnson) JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; J Ray Johnson SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS to follow JS 1 Show not before 10 to follow S1 NLC: Veteran, Total Dog (held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers) 
Sep 26; S1 Diane Raymond JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Maude Tank (replacing Diane Raymond) SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy 
Sep 26; S2 Maude Tank JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Diane Raymond (replacing Maude Tank) SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS to follow JS 1 Show not before 10 to follow S1 NLC: Veteran 
DOS $25; JS & NLC $8; PE $18; Weekend PE Special $65 same dog all 4 shows received by September 18, 2010 
Eaton County Fairgrounds, Cochran St (517) 543-4510; I-69 to exit #57 (Cochran Rd / Charlotte exit). Proceed north to Eaton County Fairgrounds. Follow signs to back of fairgrounds. 
Chairperson: Phillip Tanner (989) 860-9845 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Deborah Campbell, PO Box 206,Sunfield MI 48890 (517) 648-9175 [email protected]

Just wanted to find out if anyone is attending .. I'll be there weight pulling possibly showing..


----------



## DarkMoon

Yup, Planning on being there the 26th.


----------



## geisthexe

DarkMoon said:


> Yup, Planning on being there the 26th.


SWEET!!! I look forward to meet up if ya wanna .. hope a few others want to come out as well


----------



## Aireal

imma have to ask ya'll to post some florida events lol

but seriously i would love to go to some but have no idea where to even begin to start looking, for much of any events wt pull, shutzhund, agility ext!!!


----------



## meganc66

geisthexe said:


> WEIGHT PULL INFORMATION
> 
> MICHIGAN
> MID WEST WEIGHT PULLERS
> CHARLOTTE (O) WPULL GRCH-WP
> (Held in conjunction with Foundation Kai Club of America)
> TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
> Sep 25; Todd Allen (Karen Ryder backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 9:30 am
> Sep 26; Todd Allen (Karen Ryder backup) WPULL Wheels-B Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 9:30 am
> DOS $25; Jr. Handler $7; PE $18, $12 add'l dogs/same household/same day; Weekend PE Special $30 same dog both pulls received by September 18, 2010
> Eaton County Fairgrounds, Cochran St (517) 543-4510; I-69 to exit #57 (Cochran Rd / Charlotte exit). Proceed north to Eaton County Fairgrounds. Follow signs to back of fairgrounds.
> Chairperson: Robin Clark (269) 965-0283 [email protected]
> Event Secretary: Jan Fagerlie, 730 Alan, lake Orion MI 48362 (248) 693-6443 [email protected]
> 
> CONFORMATION INFORMATION
> 
> MICHIGAN
> FOUNDATION KAI CLUB OF AMERICA
> CHARLOTTE (I) CONF ALT JS
> (Held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers)
> TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE (sold by Michigan TFT Association)
> Sep 25; S1 J Ray Johnson (replacing Joseph Gubry) JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Joseph Gubry SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers)
> Sep 25; S2 Joseph Gubry (replacing J Ray Johnson) JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; J Ray Johnson SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS to follow JS 1 Show not before 10 to follow S1 NLC: Veteran, Total Dog (held in conjunction with Mid West Weight Pullers)
> Sep 26; S1 Diane Raymond JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Maude Tank (replacing Diane Raymond) SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
> Sep 26; S2 Maude Tank JS GUARD SCENT TERR COMP; Diane Raymond (replacing Maude Tank) SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 8-9 am JS to follow JS 1 Show not before 10 to follow S1 NLC: Veteran
> DOS $25; JS & NLC $8; PE $18; Weekend PE Special $65 same dog all 4 shows received by September 18, 2010
> Eaton County Fairgrounds, Cochran St (517) 543-4510; I-69 to exit #57 (Cochran Rd / Charlotte exit). Proceed north to Eaton County Fairgrounds. Follow signs to back of fairgrounds.
> Chairperson: Phillip Tanner (989) 860-9845 [email protected]
> Event Secretary: Deborah Campbell, PO Box 206,Sunfield MI 48890 (517) 648-9175 [email protected]
> 
> Just wanted to find out if anyone is attending .. I'll be there weight pulling possibly showing..


why did i have no idea you were from Michigan? Dang!! I can't make it to this one, but definitely something soon I hope!


----------



## DarkMoon

Aireal said:


> imma have to ask ya'll to post some florida events lol
> 
> but seriously i would love to go to some but have no idea where to even begin to start looking, for much of any events wt pull, shutzhund, agility ext!!!


Just look on the UKC website! United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

Doesn't look like Flordia has many events UKC wise...

This site has the most complete listings I've ever seen Upcoming Conformation and Performance Events You can't look it up by state so you have to actually skim read everything to find what your looking for, but it has AKC,UKC, USDAA, NADA, CPE, Schutzhund, Flyball, Disk dogs, and others. At least it's a place to start


----------



## geisthexe

meganc66 said:


> why did i have no idea you were from Michigan? Dang!! I can't make it to this one, but definitely something soon I hope!


Yes I am  
Why cant you make this one? 
I am looking at a few other events maybe we can hook up soon


----------



## jsgixxer

That stinks. I moved out of Lansing a little over a year ago. Maybe I will have to come and visit some of my family that way I can attend


----------



## geisthexe

jsgixxer said:


> That stinks. I moved out of Lansing a little over a year ago. Maybe I will have to come and visit some of my family that way I can attend


What were you thinking moving away from here???

Well I will be posting most of the events here in MI so maybe you will be able to attend one


----------



## meganc66

geisthexe said:


> Yes I am
> Why cant you make this one?
> I am looking at a few other events maybe we can hook up soon


I've just got a lot of things going on in September and I'm super broke because of it, I was going to go to a show in Ohio but had to back out because I just can't swing all of it. Plus I'm doggy sitting an old pug and he has to go out to potty a lot... excuses excuses from me, definitely hope we can hook up soon! whoohoo!


----------



## Aireal

DarkMoon said:


> Just look on the UKC website! United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events
> 
> Doesn't look like Flordia has many events UKC wise...
> 
> This site has the most complete listings I've ever seen Upcoming Conformation and Performance Events You can't look it up by state so you have to actually skim read everything to find what your looking for, but it has AKC,UKC, USDAA, NADA, CPE, Schutzhund, Flyball, Disk dogs, and others. At least it's a place to start


THANK YOU!!! i will def see if there is something in my area


----------

